# Lets Play: Killing floor (ut2004 mod)



## Skifer UK

Hey guy's I've never played a game so thrilling and intense and you really need a team to survive.

Killing Floor is a survival horror total conversion set in London , England.

In a laboratory under the city, a series of human experiments in cloning and biological augmentation are being conducted by the employees of "Horizon" a BioTech corporation formerly employed by the government to do the R&D on a top secret series of synthetic combat drugs which would enhance the effectiveness of soldiers in the field.

Horizon's funding was cut, when their practices were deemed too immoral 
even for such a controversial project. But the research didn't stop. Funded by private money from the deep pockets of Horizon Chairman and Research scientist Kevin Clalemay, tests continued in a more..private location.

That was until something went wrong. There were reports that the lab had been compromised ,That the subjects were behaving abnormally. And then silence.

Several days later, twisted shapes began to emerge from the confines of the lab, into the city above.

Now this game has the best gameplay experience I've ever played Here are some stories of the games i have played

*KF_office*



> It was getting intense there was one guy badly wounded and two guys fending off 2 hot spots leading to me and the wounded guy. Having little survival I said to the guys "Guy's if you need help just yell if your taking to much pressure" now i was fending off this area with this Spanish guy and he was defending the area pretty good and i thought ok this guy is ok defending this area and i went to the other guy and he was getting slaughtered. Unable to speak because of the rampaging swarms i jumped into the crowd of zombies with my dual 9mm and blasted the enemy zombies as my friend got away.
> I was blocked to get back to him by a group of walkers so i had to fend my way back through the office now we were back together defending away i was getting flanked and i didn't even know it i was doing a very well job on my own after our defending point was compromised now this was getting to hectic but before i knew it as i turned round to run back to a staging point there was horde of zombies behind me and before you knew it was being eating alive same with my comrades except the guy i tried to help out. He was downstairs running away from a load of zombies then eventually the whole horde coming down the stairs trying to reach him and to his demise he was running into a dead end
> Now with this last breath and his finger on the trigger of his hunting shotgun he "rawred" out at the horde having know were to go he was being constantly being pinned back into the wall and eventually being eaten away to the horde.


*KF_bioticslab*



> After spawning we all went to the shop to stock up on guns and equipment now i bought a bullpup having not much cash but as soon i was finished buying my gear my friends had already gone so i was wondering round of this quiet empty place. After a few minutes of wondering i hear gunshots and cries i walk towards the gunfire hoping to find my comrades only seeing a dead body of the floor and a group of zombies coming down from the stairs as i run back more were coming from the path i came from so i had to take a right along the stairs yelling "HELP I'M LOST" and all i hear from my comrades on the radio "Lost? and still alive?" And no answer
> After that after i kept running every path i turned to there were zombies rushing out from there after reaching the kitchen near the spawning point i though this it were i fight and where they die(easter egg)Now with the door behind me I welded it shut hoping that they will not break open the door then i turn round the the broken glass window and my firend icarus jumps though the window and helps me out with 3 other people following joy at last but as soon as we un-welded to the door the face the swarms they have allready gone to find a different route to flank me
> Then we ventured on through the labs to the stairs and welded a door that leads to the main labs and 2 guys went round the side and picked them off while we welded the door shut for as long as we could salvation at last


Now enough of the story here's some juciey content for you.

City









Zombie types









Review of the mod in a magazine









The stairs we defended off the zombies in KF_bioticslab










Rampage video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dMz7WFklr4

It is a really beautiful game and i would love some of the servers to be filled with new players and get this once popular game back on tracks and hopefully make the author make it for unreal 3.

P.s iron sights are limited to some gun's.

http://www.killingfloor.freedomsnet.net/2/kf20/index.html - Main Site

http://www.killingfloor.freedomsnet.net/2/kf20/files.php - Download


----------



## radude

This game is awesome.

I recomment it for everyone.

Here's the list of servers to show it's popularity.. considering that it's just a mod for a quite old game.


----------

